# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: معرفي سايت

## beauty baran

سلام من ميخوام مقاله اي در ارتباط باrupتهيه كنم،اگه سايت يا كتاب و يا هر چيز ديگه اي كه ميتونه به من كمك كنه معرفي كنيد ممنون ميشم.

----------

